# 942 & HDMI problem



## Frmundr (Dec 11, 2005)

I've read thru several pages of posts about the HDMI problems the 942 may have. I have a new JVC 52" (w w w.jvc.com/product.jsp?modelId=MODL027579&pathId=114&page=2) and it has an HDMI input. When I connect the 942 (also new) to my JVC via the supplied HDMI cable (HDMI-DVI-HDMI) I get nothing. I have the TV input set to "digital" and still get no picture or sound.

I switched out to composite cables and get pic/sound. Before I call E** I wanted to make sure there wasn't a setting that I was missing. I assume that all outputs from the 942 are "hot" and ready to go without the need to turn them on or activate them. Any suggestions before I make the call?

Thanks
Frm


----------



## banc54 (Dec 26, 2005)

Frmundr said:


> I've read thru several pages of posts about the HDMI problems the 942 may have. I have a new JVC 52" (w w w.jvc.com/product.jsp?modelId=MODL027579&pathId=114&page=2) and it has an HDMI input. When I connect the 942 (also new) to my JVC via the supplied HDMI cable (HDMI-DVI-HDMI) I get nothing. I have the TV input set to "digital" and still get no picture or sound.
> 
> I switched out to composite cables and get pic/sound. Before I call E** I wanted to make sure there wasn't a setting that I was missing. I assume that all outputs from the 942 are "hot" and ready to go without the need to turn them on or activate them. Any suggestions before I make the call?
> 
> ...


make the call


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

My 942 came out of the box with the TV Type on the HDTV Menu set at 480P. Just a guess, but maybe your TV only supports 720p or 1080i over HDMI. Have you tried changing this setting?


----------



## Antibus (Dec 17, 2005)

I had a similar problem with my Mits DLP when I first connected it. I found that if I connect the HDMI cable and then reboot the 942 (make sure the TV is on as the 942 reboots), it started working correctly. I haven't since verified that this really is what made it start working, but you could give it a try.


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

Antibus said:


> I had a similar problem with my Mits DLP when I first connected it. I found that if I connect the HDMI cable and then reboot the 942 (make sure the TV is on as the 942 reboots), it started working correctly. I haven't since verified that this really is what made it start working, but you could give it a try.


Had the same experience. The 942 and/or the TV need some sort of "handshake."


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Some tv's have the HDMI port set to "disable" from the factory (pioneers for one), check the tv menus good and make sure its on. You may have to have the tv on before the 942 is powered up as well....


----------



## Sitedrifter (Dec 11, 2005)

My Toshiba works perfect with the 942 HDMI, however I did use my own cable and not the one that came with the 942.

Site


----------



## jon1234 (Dec 30, 2005)

Sitedrifter said:


> My Toshiba works perfect with the 942 HDMI, however I did use my own cable and not the one that came with the 942.
> 
> Site


I have a 37 inch olevia lt37hvs and a brand new 942 . Use hdmi cable from 942 to hdmi on tv. Picture works until I change channel then blanks out. 1080,720,480 settings it blanks out. Composite works fine. Any Help on getting hmdi to work ?


----------



## Bob Ketcham (Jan 2, 2006)

Frmundr said:


> I've read thru several pages of posts about the HDMI problems the 942 may have. I have a new JVC 52" (w w w.jvc.com/product.jsp?modelId=MODL027579&pathId=114&page=2) and it has an HDMI input. When I connect the 942 (also new) to my JVC via the supplied HDMI cable (HDMI-DVI-HDMI) I get nothing. I have the TV input set to "digital" and still get no picture or sound.
> 
> I switched out to composite cables and get pic/sound. Before I call E** I wanted to make sure there wasn't a setting that I was missing. I assume that all outputs from the 942 are "hot" and ready to go without the need to turn them on or activate them. Any suggestions before I make the call?
> 
> ...


I have the same set (JVC 52G786). I am able to connect the 942 with the supplied cable. I'm not sure it makes any difference, but I have the short adapter segment on the JVC end. It is working, except for the "942-No Sound on TV Start" problem reported in that thread. I don't recall having to reboot. I use the Input button on the JVC remote control to select "DIGITAL-IN". "DIGITAL-IN" is the last selection listed in the input menu. I have the 942's HDTV setup (Menu > System Setup > HDTV Setup) set for a TV Type of 720p (1080i also works) and an aspect ratio of 16x9.


----------



## theblands (Oct 17, 2005)

I also have a MITS DLP [1080p] and I can not get video/audio from the 942 when I use the HDMI. I've tried two different HDMI cables. Neither worked. Composite inputs from 942 to TV work great. I've tried the 'handshake' reboot with the TV on and reboot the 942. Didn't work. Anyone have suggestions on further trouble shooting this problem or should I assume that the HMDI output of my 942 doesn't work?


----------



## kent6723 (Oct 12, 2004)

I have JVC 40X776 LCD TV and cannot get the sound to work all the time using HDMI!


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

I have a Mits DLP [1080i] and had to give up on the HDMI. When it did work (both video & audio) it was with a true HDMI to HDMI cable. However, I still had a washed out picture and suffered too many TV lockups requiring me to reboot the TV and my 942.
All you can do is report it to both Mits and E*.


----------



## theblands (Oct 17, 2005)

theblands said:


> I also have a MITS DLP [1080p] and I can not get video/audio from the 942 when I use the HDMI. I've tried two different HDMI cables. Neither worked. Composite inputs from 942 to TV work great. I've tried the 'handshake' reboot with the TV on and reboot the 942. Didn't work. Anyone have suggestions on further trouble shooting this problem or should I assume that the HMDI output of my 942 doesn't work?


I have kept 'fiddlin' and I have found that when the HDMI is connected between the 942 and the MITS DLP, if I wiggle the HDMI cable at the connection to the 942 I can get a picture, but no audio. Sometimes the video signal will be dropped and if Il wiggle the connection again, the video returns, but still without an audio. I get the same results using a different HDMI cable. My conclusion is that the 942 HDMI connection is defective and not the HDMI cable or the MITS DLP. I have tried this using both of the HDMI inputs on the MITS DLP and get the same results. I have also connected the HDMI from a DVD to both of the HDMI MITS inputs and video/audio works find for both HDMI inputs, so I don't think there is a problem on the MITS side. Seems like a 942 hardware problem.


----------



## theblands (Oct 17, 2005)

I now feel that my previous conclusion that the lack of video/audio output from the HDMI was a 942 hardware problem was incorrect. After watching several hours of programming last night, I found that as soon as I changed channels or viewed different 942 recorded programs, the video would be dropped. I would wiggle the connection, the video would return only to be lost when I changed channels again. Weird. No idea what is going on except my experience with the 942 over the past three months has been filled with all manner of glitches that have required rebooting of the unit or permanent lost of recorded programs. I wonder if the upcoming 622 DVR will be more 'stable' in its performance?


----------



## jon1234 (Dec 30, 2005)

theblands said:


> I now feel that my previous conclusion that the lack of video/audio output from the HDMI was a 942 hardware problem was incorrect. After watching several hours of programming last night, I found that as soon as I changed channels or viewed different 942 recorded programs, the video would be dropped. I would wiggle the connection, the video would return only to be lost when I changed channels again. Weird. No idea what is going on except my experience with the 942 over the past three months has been filled with all manner of glitches that have required rebooting of the unit or permanent lost of recorded programs. I wonder if the upcoming 622 DVR will be more 'stable' in its performance?


Joined the club. I have tried 2 different 20 dollar hdmi cables from sams and one 99.00 from hhgregg. I get the same problem as you. I decided to use component and have no problem. The Problem I feel is my tv being compatible with the 942. As soon as I change a channel the screen goes yellow or blue or none at all. Other people report there 942 hdmi works fine with other tvs.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Hdmi works perfect on my panasonic plasma and thru a ISCAN HD+. 


Maybe we should start a list of Tvs/processors that do and do not work with HDMI and HDMI-DVI

Does work:

Panasonic "8" series ED plasma 
ISCAN HD+


Who's got more to add?


----------



## jon1234 (Dec 30, 2005)

j5races said:


> Hdmi works perfect on my panasonic plasma and thru a ISCAN HD+.
> 
> Maybe we should start a list of Tvs/processors that do and do not work with HDMI and HDMI-DVI
> 
> ...


----------



## dtaubert (Nov 8, 2005)

theblands said:


> I have kept 'fiddlin' and I have found that when the HDMI is connected between the 942 and the MITS DLP, if I wiggle the HDMI cable at the connection to the 942 I can get a picture, but no audio. Sometimes the video signal will be dropped and if Il wiggle the connection again, the video returns, but still without an audio. I get the same results using a different HDMI cable. My conclusion is that the 942 HDMI connection is defective and not the HDMI cable or the MITS DLP. I have tried this using both of the HDMI inputs on the MITS DLP and get the same results. I have also connected the HDMI from a DVD to both of the HDMI MITS inputs and video/audio works find for both HDMI inputs, so I don't think there is a problem on the MITS side. Seems like a 942 hardware problem.


I had the same experience this weekend, including the fiddling with the 942 end of the cable. It worked fine for me for months, but now it fails very frequently.

I ultimately turned the supplied HDMI cable around to make it work again (it felt quite a bit more snug going into the 942 that way). I think it's a combination of a cheap connector on the 942 and a cheap HDMI cable supplied by Dish. Something isn't meeting the proper tolerances...

Derek


----------



## dtaubert (Nov 8, 2005)

And that "fix" lasted less than 24 hours. The HDMI connector on the 942 must be hosed. I'm back to component out at the moment...

Derek


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

j5races said:


> Hdmi works perfect on my panasonic plasma and thru a ISCAN HD+.
> 
> Maybe we should start a list of Tvs/processors that do and do not work with HDMI and HDMI-DVI
> 
> ...


Works fine on my Pioneer PDP-4312


----------



## theblands (Oct 17, 2005)

dtaubert said:


> I had the same experience this weekend, including the fiddling with the 942 end of the cable. It worked fine for me for months, but now it fails very frequently.
> 
> I ultimately turned the supplied HDMI cable around to make it work again (it felt quite a bit more snug going into the 942 that way). I think it's a combination of a cheap connector on the 942 and a cheap HDMI cable supplied by Dish. Something isn't meeting the proper tolerances...
> 
> Derek


I contacted E* about the problem with the HDMI connection to my 942. They concluded it was a connector hardware problem with the 942. They sent me a replacement 942. The HDMI connection with the replacement 942 now works great. I now have good Video & Audio signals to my MITS 72" DLP via HDMI. Guess I'll have to wait to see if the problem returns in a few months. The service from E* was very good for this problem.


----------



## geodi (Aug 8, 2004)

dtaubert said:


> And that "fix" lasted less than 24 hours. The HDMI connector on the 942 must be hosed. I'm back to component out at the moment...
> 
> Derek


After 12 months, the HDMI video output of my 942 no longer works (set up as TV1 using the DVI adaptor from Dish). TV2 works fine, but this morning, I have audio but no video on TV1. I ruled out the cable and TV (swapped out the cable with my DVD player which output a good picture) and soft reboot & power off/on did not help. However, the indicator light for the 942 on my Monoprice 5x1 HDMI switcher is on; could the 942 be passing an active blank screen? Anyway, I installed component cables which works.

Because I got the component working, Dish tech support says they won't replace the 942 due to "known HDMI issues". It's been quite a while since any updates have been posted in this thread. I was wondering if anyone had updates on their situations, thanks!


----------

